# change of circumstances



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

We are being sponsored by our daughter who has lived in NZ for approx 9 years, since we applied our only other daughter has now emmigrated over there so we now have no family here in the UK. Will this make a differance to our status. could it get us a CO quicker . we are missing all our family now grandchildren ect. 
Thank you hope that it does
:sad:
nannnayvonne


----------



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you very much emilayskie, I just wondered if it would help in getting a CO a little quicker as the waiting time for parent visa's are 18-24 months, we have been waiting for just short of a year now.


----------

